# Phil Istine's links - NaPoWriMo 2017



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2017)

It's funny how I had a few ideas floating around my head for the first few NaPo poems, but when I write, something totally unrelated pops out.
Starting with a little humour:


Sink or Swim


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 3, 2017)

Link removed (by Phil Istine).


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 7, 2017)

i think i haz lost your werdz.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 8, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> i think i haz lost your werdz.



I removed them.  It was better that way.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 9, 2017)

Memories of a teacher from school.

Musical Inclinations


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 9, 2017)

When I first checked through this, I realised that I'd left off one of the lines - so I started to repair it.  Then I thought, "What the hell!"

#3   Needing a Pee


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 10, 2017)

#4  [double entendre]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 10, 2017)

I've had cause of late to reflect on mortality:

#5  Life's a Gamble


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 11, 2017)

_*double checks corners*
*sure there are more*_


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 11, 2017)

#6  Dulce Et Decorum Est (Pro Patria Mori)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 12, 2017)

#7 Bullet Points

A variation on senryu.  Not after a debate, just experimenting with something slightly different.
If a mod has an issue with calling this poetry, please let me know and I won't count it towards my total.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 14, 2017)

#8 [layers]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 14, 2017)

#9 ageing


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 15, 2017)

#10  'Twas the Night Before Christmas  (bad language warning)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 16, 2017)

#11   Jeroboam (limerick)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 17, 2017)

#12 Alice


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 21, 2017)

#13  Reverberations (Knebworth '75)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 22, 2017)

#14  [entitled]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 22, 2017)

#15  Wordplay


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm having a crack at micrpoetry to help me catch up (thanks for the suggestion, Pip).

#16   unknown


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 24, 2017)

#17 [number 10]  .  It's a form called lune


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 25, 2017)

#18 Sky Mobile


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2017)

#19 Zero Worship   (challenge entry)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

#20  Politicians Should Have Orange Knobs (rude word alert)


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

#21  [scraping the bottom]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2017)

#22 Mr Wilson


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2017)

#23 Exposure


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2017)

#24 Something Borrowed


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2017)

#25 Nicolaus Copernicus


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2017)

#26 Five a Day


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2017)

#27 Until We Meet Again


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2017)

#28 [look before you leap]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2017)

#29  Tell, Don't Show


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2017)

#30 Power


----------

